# Saskatchewan



## Mach 10 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Sunday : Yeah*

I like it , especially when you work during the week .

Mach 10


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

That is great, I have been up there a few times bear hunting and hated having to sit around sundays not hunting.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sure Sunday hunting will be a hit:wink:

I am from Northern Ontario..... I can't imagine not being able to hunt on
Sunday's


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

that is great news!!! I wonder how many big boys will fall next year??.. they always seem to show themselves on sundays, it was like they knew they were safe.lol.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Alberta expanded the Sunday hunting extensively last fall. Good news the sky hasn't fallen and I've always wanted to go to the cabin for a weekend of hunting. Never did since I'd only get 1 full day before.


----------



## David Dalziel (Sep 4, 2005)

great news I now live in alberta but I have land and family in Sask. I come back and hunt weekends it always suck not going out sunday before I head back home


----------

